# Holiday Pictures - Fuengirola June '07



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I just thought that i would share some if the pictures i took on my amazing holiday to Fuengirola, Spain.

It was gorgeous weather for the full 7 days that me and my girlfiend were there, we couldn't have asked for it to be any better.

Anyway here they are just to make you all jealous :thumb:

The Hotel (Confortel Fengirola ****)










Room with a view










The Resort




























The History



















The Sky (Early Morning and Early Evening)



















And finally one of the best sights of the entire holiday,

Spanish Sunrise 



















Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

These are cracking pics, espeically the last two! I'm not jealous or anything! :lol: :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

very nice been there a few years ago , very clean beach area


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

peter richards said:


> very nice been there a few years ago , very clean beach area


The beach was excellent one of the cleanest i have seen, no rubbish littered on the beach itself or in the water.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Very Nice :thumb:


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

none of babes in bikinis? im disappointed mate


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

hello mate i was over there in april, did you go on "THE BEAST" or go parasailing?
the beast is the big yellow rib boat it was amazing.

great pics and nice view from hotel


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

Mega Pix. Going to Marbella soon. Hope the wiews and sunsets are that good!!!


----------



## JuanjoGSi (Jul 6, 2006)

Hope you had a great time in our country, nice photos btw!


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Really nice pictures, but that last one is covered in holograms!


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

nice pics,wish i was there now


----------



## Izual (Nov 6, 2006)

Fuengirola is a pretty town. I often have been but in trips of a day.  
You ate "Pescaitos fritos"? :lol:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Second to last pic is my fave. Is that bronze statue of a kneeling guard still there?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

mr v6 said:


> Second to last pic is my fave. Is that bronze statue of a kneeling guard still there?


The statues that i seen were one in honour of the peseta (Spanish Currency), one of a woman relasing a dove from her hands and one of a woman standing at a ships front.


----------

